# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  نحوه ایجاد فرم ویرایش وجدید به ازای هر نمای یک لیست که با دیگری فرق داشته باشد

## setare.sh

چگونه می توانم به ازای هر نما از یک لیست NewForm و EditForm متفاوتی را ایجاد کنم مثلا اگر یک لیست به نام تعریف کارمندان داشته باشم که دارای دو نما به نام اطلاعات پرسنلی و اطلاعات حقوقی داشته باشد که دارای یکسری ستون های مشترک و یکسری ستون های غیر مشترک می باشند در صورتی که نمای اطلاعات پرسنلی در حال نمایش می باشد با انتخاب مورد جدید یا ویرایش در آن نما فقط ستون های همان نما در فرم نشان داده شود نه کل ستون های لیست تعریف کارمندان برای نمای اطلاعات حقوقی نیز به همین شکل

----------

